# What is your hunting vehicle?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to see what everybody drives and what they wish they were driving.

current: 2003 Ford F150 supercab
dream: 2008 Chevy Avalanche


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

04 GMC sierra ext cab-Z71 with the off road package.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

2000 chevy silverado
90 something chevy
mini van
We take turns at pulling the trailor

Dream vehicle

08 Dodge RAM HEMI 4 door MEGA-CAB :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Current: '89 Ford Ranger Reg. cab, 4 cyl, 5-speed.
Dream: 4-door longbox powerstroke, 5-speed, 7.3 diesel, with a Grizzly 700 in the back and a tool box stuffed full of traps and pulling a trailer piled high with bobkittys. If I dream I'm gonna dream big.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Coyote, You forgot the 6' Blond in the front seat!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I knew I was forgetting something, ohh, and her 6' brunette friend(very, very, close friend, if ya know what I mean)


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

1996 GMC yukon, but a few years ago my pa sold out 1981 6.3L diesel sub, it was a beast. a brown machine. if it got stuck, which it rarely did it took a tractor to get it out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

1995 GMC EXT. Long Box 6.5 gets 25 MPG and can haul a lot of gear.

Also, a 1996 Chev. Cavalier. Gets 30 MPG and the back seat has been converted into a two dog crate. I get some looks, but it is perfect for Pheasant hunting.

When more guys are with we take 2002 4 door F350.

Dream Truck a 2008 Regency Edition 3500 HD Chev. Duramax 4 Door. With a 5'6 Blond in the front seat.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

1994 Geo Prizm... *sigh*....


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

05 Nissan Titan, 6x14 United enclosed trailer. And my happy little red haired friend by my side. (If I could ever find a woman who retrieves as good as she does, there may be a place for her in my truck too.)


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

97 dodge ram 2500 v10


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

1998 gmc sonoma 4 cy

dreamins anything 2002 or newer ext cab with 4x4 no more then a v6


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

umm dont have a ride yet

i want a S-10 Right now with the ZR2 pakage then

my dream would be like a

Chevy 1500 or something


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Right now a 99' dodge extended cab 2500 cummins turbo diesel

Dream would be a Dodge mega cab cummins or GMC duramax crew cab.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

'99 SC F150 4x4 and a '03 Taurus; the Taurus is a hunting machine, I swear it has stealth mode for gophers, rabbits, skunks, etc.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

1989 F150 Ext 4x4

Dream: 1990 F150 4X4 or an Escalade


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

2005 GMC Canyon 4X4 for nice days.

1979 Chevy 1/2 ton 4X4 for rainy, muddy days.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Scott! How well are the dodge v10 for power, the ford v10 isn't very good because they are kind of gutless


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Actual= 2007 F-350 superduty 
Dream= anything that is a ford!! :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Pimped out Toyota Camry, Average about 28-32 mpgs on scouting runs depending on how fast the geese are flying! I do drive a truck when I'm actually towing the trailer though, but when I can get by with this old car I'm gonna save a few bucks. I'm gonna be getting in to that old camry in about 3 hours now to head down to the game fair.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

coyote_buster said:


> Hey Scott! How well are the dodge v10 for power, the ford v10 isn't very good because they are kind of gutless


They are amazing i had a 6 horse trailer with 5 horses and full of tack and didnt even know it was there. tell you one thing its kinda slow off the line but in a 1/4 mile I can blow the doors off alot of other vehicles. MPG sucks i get about 9 in town and about 10 on interstate. I also put in a JET chip and it helped out even more.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

My dad has a 30' x 7' livestock trailer. Right now we pull it with an '89 F-250 5-speed with a 460 gas. Dad managed 80mph loaded with 18,000 lbs. of beef. It is really funny to see the look on a rich guys face when he is in a 1 ton dually pulling a small camper and then we go flying by them. Might have him get a powerstroke so then we get over double the gas mileage. The reason I ask is because there was a real pretty looking v10 magnum for sale in town.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

1992 Honda Civic. 36-40 mpg


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Coyote_Buster

Hate to burst your bubble but you won't be getting twice as good of mileage with a Powerstroke. Pulling a 18,000 LB trailer at 80 with a chip you will MAYBE get 10 MPG. We get 10 no matter what with our 2002 with the 7.3. If I'M driving in town 10, if I'M going 80 unloaded 10, if I'M pulling in town 10, If I'M pulling at 75 MPH 10. It is horrible. If you are looking for power and mileage, Cummins or Duramax my .02!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

my powerstroke consistently got 19mpg at 65 mph, slow down and save money. They all drink it at 80...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It was only once that he went 80. Regularly we will be going normal highway speed. My friend had a 95 powerstroke with a chip and he got 22 mpg unloaded and we get about 9 or 10 mpg unloaded.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> 1994 Geo Prizm... *sigh*....


I thought mine was bad! :rollin:

I've got a 1988 Oldsmobile Delta (rolling over to 280,000 this morning!) and I have yet to use it for hunting yet but will for deer this year, 1983 Chevy S10 fullsize pickup. Very sweet ride, I just wish it where a 4x4 and a manual...

My dream hunting vehicle would be something along the lines of a Jeep Wrangler for coyotes and that sort of stuff and a Chevy Silverado for deer.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Current vehicle: 2002 Ford Ranger
Dream vehicle: NCC-1701-E :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Current vehicle is an 04 Avalanche and to be honest it's my dream vehicle as well. You can haul/load just about anything in there and the ride is great. Gas mileage is the only downfall.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

01 Ranger, this little pickup has has a lot of "dead things" in the back.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Lots of groceries  and plenty of :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

2004 1500 hd crew cab and also a 1992 gmc suberban. Use the hd for pulling trailers and the suburban if I am going somewhere close to home and I stuff that bad boy full of gear, Can't see out the back window's, lol. Love the suburban, gets better gas mileage then my 04 does, lol.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

1973 Dodge Powerwagon w/ 360ci, posi rear
1998 Dodge 1500 Quad Cab w/ 360ci

Some day either Dodge Mega Cab or Hummer


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

05 ext cab Silverado


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well I have been trying to hide it for awhile nowe but my car has gone through a few modifications in the years. Here's what she looks like now. My gas mileage has gone down to litteraly nothing.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Mav I do believe if you leave the reins trail the city cop will likely not charge you if you have had to many at Dani's after the hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It sure is nice that the cow knows the way home!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Here is a picture of djleye, and Field Hunters new ride


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

LMAO on that one..... :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

04 GMC Sierra Crew Cab Z71


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

99 Ford RANGER XLT 4x4 off road package V6

basically a big ATV


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

me : 1997 fourdoor, powerstroke with 500 polaris sportsman

Brother in law: 2002 fourdoor, powerstroke with 700 polaris sportsman

Dad : 1997 4 door, powerstroke with 500 polaris sportsman.

The Ford and Polaris dealer love us!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

2002 Chevy Trailblazer 4x4, 4.2 I6

huntin1


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/6658_Wisconsin_****_3_038_1_2.jpg

Here's mine, RG31


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

g/o,
Guess you have to invent a new type of road side mine now.
Jim


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

97 Ford step-side single cab (just purchased)
99 Chevy Tahoe

Dream hunting vehicle: Michael Waddell's pickup or a hummer.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

huntin1, is that a custom license plate?!?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

06 Ford F-150 4 door Crew FX4 ...if the wife isn't pulling her horses
98 Chevy Ext'd cab Silverado... if she is...

Dream..
08 Ford F-250 4 door Crew Powerstroke


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> huntin1, is that a custom license plate?!?


Yup, customized by me and photoshop. 8) :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

2000 F-150 Ext. Cab 5.4L 4x4 Off Road

I just graduated college, so by next summer I hope to be able to afford my dream vehicle...

2006 or newer F-350 crew cab King Ranch Powerstroke Diesel, slightly modified to get 450-500 horsepower :beer: .


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

my hunting truck is a 94 gmc sierra Z71

my everyday truck is a 2007 chevy silverado crew cab z71


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It used to be an '01 Ford Superduty Crew Cab with a V10. That truck would pass anything but a gas station.
Now it's an '04 Impala.. When I get out of school I'm going back to the Superduty with a diesel. Let the dreaming begin..


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i get there in my 01' dodge ram 1500 extended cab short bed...got it beefed up a tad it gets the job done....but im a baby for my truck.... so it only gets me to the parking lot then its a foot treck...

some one rear ended me


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

Im not a ford guy...but this is for you ford guys... a guy i know down in dallas GA owns a truck shop. 
these are his trucks....look at that big ford... he took my sister to the hospital one day when her hubby wasent home...could u see a short prego girl getting out of that?


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

07 F-150 STX 4x4 and a 99 Honda Recon.

Dream Hunting Vehicle.........I'm not sure if they made a 1970 Chevelle SS in 4x4, but I dont want to let my dreams go!!!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

heres another big one ( the truck not the girl )


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

bandman just so you know thats not my truck if thats what your    ing about... but i thought id post it on here..thats a guy i knows truck ( as well as the others up in the forum ) the red ford is 2 inches higher than this black one to give you an idea.

id hate to hoof a deer up in to those beds


----------



## gutcan (Apr 18, 2006)

Current:
2004 Chevy Silverado
2500 HD 4X4
Duramax
CrewCab

Dream:
2004 Chevy Silverado
2500 HD 4X4
Duramax
CrewCab


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bmxfire37 said:


> bandman just so you know thats not my truck if thats what your    ing about...


Oh, there's a truck in that picture? :lol: Just joshin' around, that pickup would be up there at the top of my dream list, but you'd have a hard time catching "me" beating the piss out of something like that out hunting.

Now, if my pockets were a little deeper on the other hand; we'd have a little different strory. :wink:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well if you ever go to do it i knopw the guy with those trucks....i get discounts id pass to my hunter buddies


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

as of now....91 sabaru wagon, not pretty but very effective.

dream....

07 Dodge 2500 cummins


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

1997 Toyota 4runner 4x4, 8,000lb Winch , Lockers
1994 F-150 4x4 351 (Gas Guzzler)


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

2000 Chevy Silverado Z71


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

2000 toyota tacoma extended cab


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

'99 Tahoe.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

My brother-'99 Tahoe
My dad -'96 Suburban
Me -'97 Suburban

All white in color.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOO im gettign a new truck...02 dodge Ram 1500 V8, 11,369 miles quad cab extended bed, w/ power windows and locks, infinity surround sound, tow package and othe misc. items.

Free... just got to take over payments


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

96 ford f-350 7.3 stroker


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

bandman said:


> 97 Ford step-side single cab (just purchased)
> 99 Chevy Tahoe
> 
> Dream hunting vehicle: Michael Waddell's pickup or a hummer.


Hey, Waddell got a new pickup!!!!! It is SWEET!!!! Check it out on www.realtree.com


----------

